

Announcing Charcoal, the easiest way to create Ember.js projects - avolcano
http://www.thomasboyt.com/2013/05/02/announcing-charcoal.html

======
kelonye
Nice, but I find ember.js with <http://github.com/component/component> more
convenient.

